# Maxthon v2.0.2.2961 - أسرع متصفح إنترنت في العالم



## ipraheem makram (22 ديسمبر 2007)

Maxthon v2.0.2.2961 - أسرع متصفح إنترنت في العالم

Maxthon v2.0.2.2961

الحق جرب النسخة النهائية من المتصفح الرهيب و الخفيف و الجميل الان - لازم تنزلوة و ياريت ترمي الـ Internet Explorer

حجمة حوالى 2.20 ميجا بس

حمل من هنا

http://maxthon.cachefly.net/mx_2.0.2.2961.exe

صفحة الجوائز الحاصل عليها البرنامج

http://www.maxthon.com/awards.htm

خواص البرنامج التى لن تجدها فى اى متصفح اخر:

Magic Fill
__________
و هى خاصية مفيدة جدا جدا حيث انت تخزن بياناتك مرة واحدة فى صفحة تحرير الشخصية ثم تعمل SAVE
و بعد ذلك كل منتدى تدخل فية يملأ البيانات الشخصية اوتوماتيك من غير ما تكتب حاجة خالص

Maxthon Smart Acceleration
_____________________________
خاصية تسريع الصفحات بتكنولوجيا جديدة خاصة بالبرنامج

Anti-Freeze
_____________
الخاصية الاهم و هى تكنولوجيا الجديدة الخاصة بالمتصفح فى عدم تهنيج البرنامج مع الصفحات الكثيرة او الاعطال

Online Favorites Service
______________________
خاصية حفظ ملفات الfavorite
او بالعربى "المفضلة" حفظها على سرفر الشركة و كمان تشفير اللنكات للسرية التامة

URL Alias
____________
تحفة التحف خاصية روعة حيث عندما تريد دخول موقع محفوظ عندك فى المفضلة
و لة اسم مختصر مثل "pic"
مجرد كتابة هذا فى شريط العنوان يفتح الموقع التابع للاسم

URL Key
___________
يمكنك بهذة الخاصية ضبط زراير الكيبورد عند الضغط عليها يفتح موقع انت تريدة

************************************************ Sniffer
___________
يمكنك معرفة العنوان او اللنك الحقيقى للدونلود بتاع الفيديو بفك تشفير اللنك و اعطائك اللنك الصحيح

***een Capture
_______________
التقاط صور للموقع جزئية كانت او كلية

دا غير باقى الخصائص الرهيبة فى الموقع هنا
http://www.maxthon.com/feature.htm

و توجد ايضا فيه ميزة اضافية تنفعنا هذه الايام
و هى ان كل موقع تعمل click لكى تتصفحه يظهر وزن الموقع ده بالميجابايت
يعنى بورقة و قلم تستطيع انة تعرف عامل كام ميجا
هذه ستنفع اصحاب خطوط ال dsl الـ 2 جيجا \شهر الي في مصر من اول سبتمبر 2007 على الاقل ستكون عارف انت عامل كام جيجا علشان مغالطات الحساب
__________________
ملاحظه
متصفح الاوبرا اسرع بكثير فى المواقع العادية و لكن فى المواقع التى ضغطت فيها على رزر ال supper acceleration المواقع دى بيبقى متخزن كل الثوابت بتاعتها عندك فى الهارد ديسك و تحميلها بيتم أسرع ثلاثة مرات من الاوبرا

و لكن هذا المتصفح به عيب كبير جدا و هو عدم وجود قائمة edit فى شريط القوائم كما ان ادوات ال edit فى ال conext دائما غير مفعله.

منقول للإفاده
​


----------



## eman88 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Maxthon v2.0.2.2961 - أسرع متصفح إنترنت في العالم*

شكرا كثير بفيدني كثير هلاشي عنجد شكرا يا قمر


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Maxthon v2.0.2.2961 - أسرع متصفح إنترنت في العالم*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
يا باشاااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Maxthon v2.0.2.2961 - أسرع متصفح إنترنت في العالم*

ثاااااااااااااانكس ابراهيم​


----------



## book (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: Maxthon v2.0.2.2961 - أسرع متصفح إنترنت في العالم*



ipraheem makram قال:


> Maxthon v2.0.2.2961 - أسرع متصفح إنترنت في العالم
> 
> Maxthon v2.0.2.2961
> 
> ...



الف الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررررر


----------



## mero_engel (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: Maxthon v2.0.2.2961 - أسرع متصفح إنترنت في العالم*

*ميرسي يا ابراهيم علي البرنامج الجميل *​


----------



## s_h (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: Maxthon v2.0.2.2961 - أسرع متصفح إنترنت في العالم*

مرسى و الرب يبركك


----------



## ayman_r (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: Maxthon v2.0.2.2961 - أسرع متصفح إنترنت في العالم*

شكرا علي البرنامج وجاري التحميل


----------

